

Linux Performance Analysis and Tools [pdf] - simonreed
http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/sites/default/files/presentations/scalelinuxperformance-130224171331-phpapp01.pdf

======
shock
Here's a direct link to the pdf[1] because the socallinuxexpo site returns a
404.

[1]
[http://www.brendangregg.com/Slides/SCaLE_Linux_Performance20...](http://www.brendangregg.com/Slides/SCaLE_Linux_Performance2013.pdf)

------
blinkingled
This makes me want to run to Solaris. How disgustingly fragmented, mostly
unusable piece of crap Linux performance and profiling tools are. As someone
who has seem even top break due to kernel changes, seen perf segfault time to
time and seen that the dtrace ports (or SystemTap for that matter) most of the
times lock up/panic the system - Solaris (or any other modern UNIX variant
like HP-UX) feel so much more reliable, cohesive and just a better overall
experience in profiling and performance analysis departments.

Well at least perf works most of the time on Linux.

~~~
jodrellblank
Out of curiosity, why _don 't_ you run Solaris?

~~~
blinkingled
Lack of X86 hardware support of course.

------
narsil
Couldn't have asked for better timing. I'm currently debugging performance
issues on a production machine and the summary of tools on slide 16 is really
useful. I like the breakdown into beginner, intermediate and advanced.

For anyone skimming, be sure to check out Methodologies (slide 86), which
covers 4 different approaches to performance analysis.

------
kkuduk
full blog post with video (was on HN already once or twice)
[http://www.joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-
to...](http://www.joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-tools-
brendan-gregg-s-talk-at-scale-11x)

------
irabinovitch1
Video available online as well.
[https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale11x/presentations/linux-...](https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale11x/presentations/linux-
performance-analysis-and-tools)

------
aspensmonster
Multiple links in the title? That's cool.

And the slides are too, of course.

~~~
AndreasFrom
The Scribd link is added automatically and is just another way to browse the
pdf.

